# HMT Island Prince - WW1 Trawler



## Shiny1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm researching a relative in the RNVR during WW1 who served on the Island Prince out of North Shields, I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it as I can't find anything.

I know nothing about the trawler or the work that they did so anything at all would be of interest.

Thanks a lot,

Michael


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Island Prince: Hired trawler, built 1911, 205 tons. Hired by the Admiralty from August 1914 to 1919. Fitted with 1 x 6 pounder anti aircraft (high angle) gun, and employed as a minesweeper. Admiralty Number 62, Port Number SN.148. Official Number 127116, a North Shields trawler.

Dave W


----------



## Shiny1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks a lot Dave, that's brilliant.

I don't suppose anyone knows where I might find a photo? I suppose that's probably asking too much.

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

A bit more here: http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/I-Ships/islandprince1911.html
and here:http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?186312
She was built as Yard No 280 but few of her builder's records survive and plans and photos are not among them for this vessel. The most likely location for photos is Tyne & Wear Archives but the vessel isn't listed in their holdings.

Dave W


----------



## Shiny1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your help Dave, I do occasionally get up to the archives, I'll put it on my list to have a look for next time I'm up there.

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## Forrest (Nov 15, 2018)

I also had an uncle who served on RMT Island Prince from 5 Jun 1915 to 29 May 1916, when he transferred to a series of other vessels through to the end of the war. 

It appears he was "torpedoed in a trawler" at some point and, as he was transferred to M.O. North Shields from the Island Prince on 29 March 1916, was hoping to find if this was the reason or if it was another vessel.


----------



## JoeyD13 (Jan 21, 2020)

My g/grandfather also served on the Island Prince. He was an RNR Engineman & from South Shields. I have managed to find pictures of other vessels but she & one other have alluded me. He was definitely sailing in 1919 & appears to have completed additional training in mine clearance.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
I presume you have his RNR records?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## JoeyD13 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes I have his records I’ve had them a while actually although they took some tracking down! I have his original notifications of medal awards & also his Mention in Dispatches when serving on HM Manx King so had his RNR number etc. I would love to find more about that incident other than the citation from the London Gazette but haven’t been able to track that down Either!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I expect you will only find his name mentioned in the Gazette with a generic notification. The only other place would be local newspapers of the time.

If he served a long time in the RNR be aware there may be more records - one for every 5 years service, each of them being a different number.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Chris Fuller (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi my G.Grandfather William Elack Fuller also served on the island prince during the war
he was on the ship when it was torpedoed and had to rely on a crewmate to keep him
afloat as he could not swim. The only other info I have is already listed above.
Cheers Chris


----------

